# Pork spare ribs



## JCKinne (Sep 16, 2010)

Does anyone include these in their dogs diets? We just picked up about 300 lbs from one of our local meat suppliers and since we've never fed them before, I thought I'd check in before we added them in.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Pork ribs are great! Some of Hunter's favourite kind of rmb!


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

Holy moley, 300 lbs of meat!!!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

No. Jax threw them up and had diarrhea. They were to hard for her to process.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Yes. My dogs love pork ribs.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Depends on the dog, my last dog loved them, Ky just eats them and then pukes them right back up ... and she won't eat her own puked up food! LOVELY mess to clean up ... UGH


----------



## bellagriff (Jul 1, 2012)

Just curious, those of you who had your dog puke up the pork ribs - was it the pork, the ribs being different type of bone, did your dog eat really fast, etc.? Just wondering what might of caused the regurgitation, because I was thinking about including these when they go on sale.

thanks


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It was the fact that the bone was to hard and she couldn't digest it. It came out the other end intact as well.


----------



## bellagriff (Jul 1, 2012)

Ah, that makes sense. Probably won't do those since I am able to find pretty decent variety, and she already gets some pork.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## KayleeGSD (Oct 2, 2012)

Any meat item I have given our dogs is cooked and taken off the bone before they get it. My pet rat Tyr gets the whole works bone and all when it comes to spare ribs. So the dog only gets cooked fat & meat. No rib bones.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

My dogs LOVE pork ribs! (and deer ribs, and Moose Ribs). They don't have issues with any of those.


----------



## JCKinne (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks, everyone! Pike loves them!


----------

